# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Gerico 2011

## Lenticchia

Buongiorno, mi sono scaricata il programma Gerico per "giocare" un pò con gli studi di settore e imparare a conoscerli.
Come mai non trovo l'ateco 563000 tra quelli disponibili? Se non erro i bar hanno gli studi di settore.

----------


## pikkio

Il gerico che scarichi adesso (è un miracolo, te lo assicuro, che all'inizio di febbraio ci sia on line un qualsiasi gerico disponibile) è in beta ed è solo per i 68 studi evoluti del 2011. Per tutti gli altri studi non mi risulta che ancora ci sia il software, e tieni comunque presente che anche per i 68 studi  inseriti mancano ancora i correttivi. 
Legenda---> inutile, all'atto pratico  :Big Grin:

----------


## sabrinallt

ciao, 
vorrei sapere come scaricare e installare GERICO 2011, se c'è un ordine per i download...ho già provato a scaricarlo dal sito AdE ma mi dice che il file è corrotto...tu sei riuscita a scaricarlo da lì?
grazie

----------


## pikkio

Sono tre partizioni, vanno scaricate tutte in una stessa cartella, o sul desktop, e poi lanci l'esecuzione del primo dei tre, quello ".exe" 
Ti si crea quindi il file di installazione, lanci quello e parte l'installazione.

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

mi inserisco in questo post per fare una domandaccia ...... ma GERICO 2011 quando lo fanno uscire ??????????
anche quest'anno la solita proroga e ci tocca lavorare come matti fino al 5 Agosto!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lor82

Buonasera è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum colgo l'occasione per fare una domanda. Qualcuno mi sa dire per un agente e rappresentante di prodotti sanitari (che ha un uso promiscuo dell'abitazione) in quale rigo di gerico 2011 va inserito l'arredamento (nello specifico tende)?
Ah proposito ma gerico 2011 con i correttivi anti-crisi è stato pubblicato?o ancora deve essere approvato?
Grazie in anticipo a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ah proposito ma gerico 2011 con i correttivi anti-crisi è stato pubblicato?o ancora deve essere approvato?

  Deve ancora essere approvato....   :EEK!:

----------


## pikkio

> Deve ancora essere approvato....

  E' "comparsa" una beta per tutti gli studi.... ma senza i correttivi (_leggasi_: *inutile*)
Credo che quest'anno si sia stabilito il record del ritardo.......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Deve ancora essere approvato....

  Perchè quella faccia?  :Confused:  
Siamo solo a Giugno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## La matta

Presa dallo sconforto, sono andata a guardarmi gli aggiornamenti del mio programma di contabilità dell'anno scorso.
L'ho fatto il 5 giugno 2010. Dubito che me lo fossi tenuto tanto lì a maturare, specie col fiato del capo sul collo, quindi sarà stato fresco fresco.
Tanto per dire che mi sa che siamo nelle stesse acque melmose dell'anno scorso. E, infatti, anche quest'anno abbiamo sta farsa di proroga.
Ci lasciassero lavorare in pace, sti £%&@@@!!! 
(Piccolo pensierino dell 5: non è che lo fanno apposta, a darci i programmi così tardi, per darci meno tempo per _armeggiare?)_

----------


## Niccolò

> ...(Piccolo pensierino dell 5: non è che lo fanno apposta, a darci i programmi così tardi, per darci meno tempo per _armeggiare?)_

  Se li dessero il primo di Settembre ti assicuro che avrebbero la mia stima incondizionata, perchè prenderebbero una posizione chiara e seria, e secondo me anche condivisibile.

----------


## sera78

> (Piccolo pensierino dell 5: non è che lo fanno apposta, a darci i programmi così tardi, per darci meno tempo per _armeggiare?)_

  Quoto in pieno!

----------


## lor82

Chissà ci daranno come proroga il 5 luglio  e poi 5 agosto?

----------


## Niccolò

> Chissà ci daranno come proroga il 5 luglio  e poi 5 agosto?

  L'hanno già data. Penso che punteranno al 5 Settembre e 5 Ottobre  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pikkio

> Se li dessero il primo di Settembre ti assicuro che avrebbero la mia stima incondizionata, perchè prenderebbero una posizione chiara e seria, e secondo me anche condivisibile.

  Quoto in pieno.
Questa storia del Gerico all'ultimo è veramente una pantomima.

----------


## La matta

Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Non è che non si sapesse che c'era la crisi. Se si muovevano un po' prima non era meglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Faccio notare che, come scritto nello scadenzario di oggi, la proroga non si applica asi soggetti diversi da persone fisiche che non sono soggetti agli sds. Quindi, ad esempio, una srl soggetta a i parametri deve pagare con le scadenze del 16/6 o 16/7. 
ciao

----------


## ergo3

> Se li dessero il primo di Settembre ti assicuro che avrebbero la mia stima incondizionata, perchè prenderebbero una posizione chiara e seria, e secondo me anche condivisibile.

  Ma io dico...perchè non ripristiniamo l'imposta sulla ricchezza mobile?
Tanto casino, studi di settore, rotture di scatole, dubbi, paure, ossessioni.
E' la stessa cosa!

----------


## Niccolò

> Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Non è che non si sapesse che c'era la crisi. Se si muovevano un po' prima non era meglio?

  Qui ormai il discorso della crisi è superato, è evidente che evitano di dare gli sds in tempo utile per fare aggiustamenti dell'ultim'ora (cosa ormai palese per le società che hanno già presentato i bilanci). E' una linea politica, per me condivisibile, anche se non capisco perchè comunicarli, potrebbero rendere più dettagliati i quadri di Unico e i calcoli di Gerico farli direttamente loro sui dati dichiarati.

----------


## La matta

Eh, ma poi hanno bisogno dei metri quadri dei servizi igienici, delle bustine di zucchero consumate, del colore della facciata del negozio e del numero di capperi usati per la pizza... come si fa???  :Big Grin: 
Tra l'altro, dicono che gli studi sono funzionanti ma non sono aggiornati i correttivi. Quindi, la scusa ufficiale è proprio la crisi...

----------


## Niccolò

> ....dicono che gli studi sono funzionanti ma non sono aggiornati i correttivi...

  Come una donna che dice di essere pronta ma deve solo scegliere quale scarpe indossare  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pikkio

> Qui ormai il discorso della crisi è superato, è evidente che evitano di dare gli sds in tempo utile per fare aggiustamenti dell'ultim'ora (cosa ormai palese per le società che hanno già presentato i bilanci). E' una linea politica, per me condivisibile, anche se non capisco perchè comunicarli, potrebbero rendere più dettagliati i quadri di Unico e i calcoli di Gerico farli direttamente loro sui dati dichiarati.

  Correggimi se sbaglio... ma da qualche parte c'è una norma che dice che gli SDS devono essere pronti entro il 31 dicembre di ogni periodo di imposta. 
Non è una linea politica.... una linea politica è quella di stabilire per legge che gli SDS sono disponibili dal 1' al 30 settembre di ogni anno, ma le imposte le inizi a pagare il 16 giugno comunque (senza ravvedimenti in caso di aggiustamenti tardivi) 
Questa storia, lo ribadisco, per me è un nonsenso. Sulla nostra pelle però.  :Mad:

----------


## JackTheOnE

per non parlare del famoso articolo sul sole 24 ore del 6/11/10 dove veniva chiaramente spiegato che il fatto di esibire un certificato medico attestante la malattia non giustifica il calo di ricavi o che non si comprende come mai un pensionato debba guadagnare meno di un collega non pensionato. 
Cioè siamo veramente sul ridicolo..  :EEK!:

----------


## La matta

Sì, ricordo questa cosa. Come ricordo che non ha esimenti neppure chi ha un lavoro dipendente, magari a tempo pieno. Bisogna _dimostrare_ che si sono perse occasioni, che si è lavorato meno, ecc.ecc. Come se il fatto di avere già un altro lavoro o di aver subito un pesante intervento chirurgico, o di avere una malattia debilitante non rendessero la cosa autoevidente.
Per contro, la maternità è causa di clemenza. Mah!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> per non parlare del famoso articolo sul sole 24 ore del 6/11/10 dove veniva chiaramente spiegato che il fatto di esibire un certificato medico attestante la malattia non giustifica il calo di ricavi o che non si comprende come mai un pensionato debba guadagnare meno di un collega non pensionato. 
> Cioè siamo veramente sul ridicolo..

  Più che un articolo del 24ore, si trattava di una sentenza, perlopiù di CTP. 
Come dire, aria fritta  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheOnE

> Più che un articolo del 24ore, si trattava di una sentenza, perlopiù di CTP. 
> Come dire, aria fritta

  non del sole scusa, sul sole ^^

----------


## La matta

Purtroppo il panorama fiscale italiano è costituito principalmente da aria fritta. Siamo tutti tenuti in costante fibrillazione dall'incertezza della norma, del regolamento, dell'uso e del costume (di carnevale), che è l'unico certo. E' assurdo che ci si debba sobbarcare una Cassazione per avere giustizia. Giustamente o meno, finchè la pretesa è ragionevole si preferisce pagare. Quelli che sono beccati, o che vengono in qualche modo scelti, pagano in modo da far sì che gli altri che non sono beccati possano continuare a farsi gli affari loro. Sembra una decimazione: paga uno, magari il meno colpevole, per tutti. E questa è la nostra giustizia. Bah.

----------


## sabrinallt

Ciao a tutti, 
chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè  ho un problema: 
ho scaricato Gerico beta, e già installarlo ha richiesto le dodici fatiche di Ercole.
Ora incredibilmente ho anche un risultato congruo e coerente, non avevo bisogno di correttivi, però di botto mi sono bloccata...era davvero troppo presto per esultare!
Il problema è questo: se cliecco su "gestione archivi esterni", non vedo attivo il campo "Elenco posizioni trasferibili", quindi non posso generare il file da allegare in Unico.
E' normale? dipende dal fatto che non abbiamo ancora la versione definitiva o è un problema che ho solo io? 
ciao e grazie dell'aiuto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti, 
> chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè  ho un problema: 
> ho scaricato Gerico beta, e già installarlo ha richiesto le dodici fatiche di Ercole.
> Ora incredibilmente ho anche un risultato congruo e coerente, non avevo bisogno di correttivi, però di botto mi sono bloccata...era davvero troppo presto per esultare!
> Il problema è questo: se cliecco su "gestione archivi esterni", non vedo attivo il campo "Elenco posizioni trasferibili", quindi non posso generare il file da allegare in Unico.
> E' normale? dipende dal fatto che non abbiamo ancora la versione definitiva o è un problema che ho solo io? 
> ciao e grazie dell'aiuto.

  Tutte le software house hanno raccomandato di NON fare calcoli con la versione beta, perchè del tutto inattendibili. Quindi al tuo posto non mi scervellerei a capire qualcosa che verosimilmente verrà modificata al momento del rilascio ufficiale.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Tutte le software house hanno raccomandato di NON fare calcoli con la versione beta, perchè del tutto inattendibili. Quindi al tuo posto non mi scervellerei a capire qualcosa che verosimilmente verrà modificata al momento del rilascio ufficiale.

  ok grazie per il conforto, vorrei solo che il softwarre non uscisse giusto il giorno della partenza per le vacanze.

----------


## pikkio

> Ciao a tutti, 
> chiedo il vostro aiuto perchè  ho un problema: 
> ho scaricato Gerico beta, e già installarlo ha richiesto le dodici fatiche di Ercole.
> Ora incredibilmente ho anche un risultato congruo e coerente, non avevo bisogno di correttivi, però di botto mi sono bloccata...era davvero troppo presto per esultare!
> Il problema è questo: se cliecco su "gestione archivi esterni", non vedo attivo il campo "Elenco posizioni trasferibili", quindi non posso generare il file da allegare in Unico.
> E' normale? dipende dal fatto che non abbiamo ancora la versione definitiva o è un problema che ho solo io? 
> ciao e grazie dell'aiuto.

  Questa mattina è comparsa una beta con i correttivi, 
Resta il fatto che è scritto bello chiaro anche sulla pagina internet dell'Ade da dove lo scarichi.. la versione beta NON genera file validi da allegare ad unico. 
In ogni caso, meglio questa che quella dell'altro giorno.......
ora la scarico anche io.

----------


## Niccolò

> Tutte le software house hanno raccomandato di NON fare calcoli con la versione beta, perchè del tutto inattendibili. Quindi al tuo posto non mi scervellerei a capire qualcosa che verosimilmente verrà modificata al momento del rilascio ufficiale.

  Quoto. Meglio fare le dichiarazioni ignorando gli sds, o al limite aspettare una versione valida.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questa mattina è comparsa una beta con i correttivi, 
> Resta il fatto che è scritto bello chiaro anche sulla pagina internet dell'Ade da dove lo scarichi.. la versione beta NON genera file validi da allegare ad unico.

  Per dirlo loro....  :Wink:

----------


## lor82

allora novità sulla pubblicazione ufficiale degli studi di settore......

----------


## danilo sciuto

> allora novità sulla pubblicazione ufficiale degli studi di settore......

  Nessuna.
Rilassati ed aspetta fiduciosa.
Se sei abbonata al sito segui le notizie quotidiane e verrai informata immediatamente. 
ciao

----------


## lor82

OK allora mi organizzo per una mini vacanza....

----------


## La matta

Noi quest'anno abbiamo fatto il ponte del 2 giugno. Inaudito...  :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> Noi quest'anno abbiamo fatto il ponte del 2 giugno. Inaudito...

  Ferragosto viene di lunedì... peccato, perdiamo un ponte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lor82

Finalmente hanno pubblicato la versione definitiva con i relativi correttivi....miracolo.....

----------


## sapcons

> Finalmente hanno pubblicato la versione definitiva con i relativi correttivi....miracolo.....

  si l'hanno pubblicata ma senza sw di controllo...  
mai che facciano 31  :Mad:

----------


## lor82

sicuramente ma almeno si possono fare delle simualzioni per verificare congruità e coerenza non credi? almeno a quello serve no?

----------


## sapcons

ciao lor82.... in effetti per quello hai ragione...

----------


## La matta

... e per me la _splendida_ notizia è che almeno una software house ha rilasciato già da stamattina le nuove versioni ai clienti. Io devo aspettare la fine della settimana. E non abbiamo mica un programma gratuito trovato sulle riviste degli smanettoni, neh?  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... e per me la _splendida_ notizia è che almeno una software house ha rilasciato già da stamattina le nuove versioni ai clienti. Io devo aspettare la fine della settimana. E non abbiamo mica un programma gratuito trovato sulle riviste degli smanettoni, neh?

  Scommetto che la software house che ha già rilasciato l'aggiornamento è la Teamsystem .... 
Probabilmente la tua software house sta "testando" per evitare che ti dia problemi.  :Smile:

----------


## La matta

Lo spero. Ma l'esperienza mi insegna che di solito sono necessarie parecchie _pezze_  :Big Grin:  Vabbeh, pigliamocela con filosofia, ormai manca poco. E' che tutti scalpitano, porca paletta.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' che tutti scalpitano, porca paletta.

  Sta a noi professionisti ricordare al cliente che la gatta frettolosa ....  :Wink:

----------


## La matta

> Sta a noi professionisti ricordare al cliente che la gatta frettolosa ....

  Lo dirò al mio capo. E' lui quello che scalpita di più  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Lo dirò al mio capo. E' lui quello che scalpita di più

  Ah, io pensavo i clienti ....
E' strano che proprio un "addetto ai lavori" scalpiti...

----------


## sapcons

per me scalpita in quanto non sa come comunicare ai propri clienti le bastonate che seguiranno a seguito del calcolo degli SDS... alla faccia del tempo ti crisi e delle riduzioni....  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> per me scalpita in quanto non sa come comunicare ai propri clienti le bastonate che seguiranno a seguito del calcolo degli SDS... alla faccia del tempo ti crisi e delle riduzioni....

  
Peccato che il 99% degli accertamenti da sds siano impugnabili ed annullabili  in sede di contenzioso....  :Wink:

----------


## La matta

Vero, verissimo. Ma quando la mentalità delle persone è tale per cui, senza eccezione alcuna, ogni volta che arriva una qualsiasi lettera te la portano con la faccia cattiva dicendoti a lettere più o meno chiare: io ho sempre pagato come mi hai detto, se c'è un errore l'hai fatto tu...(e te lo paghi tu, sia chiaro!) siamo in Liguria qua  :Big Grin:  e il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora...

----------


## Niccolò

> Scommetto che la software house che ha già rilasciato l'aggiornamento è la Teamsystem .... 
> Probabilmente la tua software house sta "testando" per evitare che ti dia problemi.

  La mia aveva già effettuato l'aggiornamento ieri pomeriggio.... con mio piacevole stupore  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sapcons

> Peccato che il 99% degli accertamenti da sds siano impugnabili ed annullabili  in sede di contenzioso....

  Una bellissima notizia Danilo !! Allora perchè fare tutto questo terrorismo... sperano forse che la gente non ricorra ?  
Su quali basi sono annullabili al 99% ? 
Si contesta forse il criterio assolutamente criptico, indecifrabile nonché opinabile per cui un contribuente con tutti gli indicatori di normalità negli obiettivi si trovi NON congruo senza un motivo esplicito ? E' forse questo il motivo ?  
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una bellissima notizia Danilo !! Allora perchè fare tutto questo terrorismo... sperano forse che la gente non ricorra ?  
> Su quali basi sono annullabili al 99% ? 
> Si contesta forse il criterio assolutamente criptico, indecifrabile nonché opinabile per cui un contribuente con tutti gli indicatori di normalità negli obiettivi si trovi NON congruo senza un motivo esplicito ? E' forse questo il motivo ?  
> Grazie

  Il fatto che vi sia un "terrorismo" generalizzato non costituisce un dato da prendere in considerazione, perchè il mondo fiscale è pieno di "leggende metropolitane". 
Sono anni che sul Commercialista Telematico (lo conosci il sito, vero? O conosci solo il forum?) abbiamo il piacere di ospitare scritti di tanti autori relativi ai punti deboli dell'accertamento da s.d.s., così come viene fatto oggi. Spiegarli qui sarebbe un'impresa.
Posso solo dirti la critica più importante, ossia quella che ne stabilisce la illegittimità se non accompagnato da altre prove che costituiscono presunzioni gravi, precise, e concordanti.
Abbiamo un'intera pagfina dedicata che ti invito a consultare, se sei abbonato.

----------


## pikkio

> Scommetto che la software house che ha già rilasciato l'aggiornamento è la Teamsystem ....

  Teamsystem non ha rilasciato niente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Teamsystem non ha rilasciato niente

  Notiziona !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## triggerhappy

Ciao a tutti. Volevo sapere se anche a voi gerico2011 dà problemi...e parlo della versione 1.0 del 10/06 che dovrebbe essere quella definitiva (permette il trasferimento delle posizioni)...a me succede che quando vado ad inserire i dati relativi al volume d'affari F31 e iva  op. imponibili F33 mi dà una segnalazione quando lo salvo; mi dice che "i campi da F31 a F35 non sono corretti, l'aliquota iva calcolata sarà del 20%"........ bene (per modo di dire) ma io non ho solo iva al 20% ho anche qualcosa  al 4% e quindi è normale che il dato di F31 non dia in F33 il 20% di F31. Ho telefonato ai numeri dell'ag. e da una parte mi hanno rispedito all'altra senza sapermi dire se è un'anomalia del programma e se avrò problemi con l'autenticazione del file internet. E' capitato anche a qualcuno di voi una cosa del genere? se sì come l'avete risolta? grazie  :Smile:

----------


## nuvola

si, l'ha fatto anche a me, stesso errore e anche io con semplice iva al 20%.. ovviamente forzavo la cosa!

----------


## sapcons

> Ciao a tutti. Volevo sapere se anche a voi gerico2011 dà problemi...e parlo della versione 1.0 del 10/06 che dovrebbe essere quella definitiva (permette il trasferimento delle posizioni)...a me succede che quando vado ad inserire i dati relativi al volume d'affari F31 e iva  op. imponibili F33 mi dà una segnalazione quando lo salvo; mi dice che "i campi da F31 a F35 non sono corretti, l'aliquota iva calcolata sarà del 20%"........ bene (per modo di dire) ma io non ho solo iva al 20% ho anche qualcosa  al 4% e quindi è normale che il dato di F31 non dia in F33 il 20% di F31. Ho telefonato ai numeri dell'ag. e da una parte mi hanno rispedito all'altra senza sapermi dire se è un'anomalia del programma e se avrò problemi con l'autenticazione del file internet. E' capitato anche a qualcuno di voi una cosa del genere? se sì come l'avete risolta? grazie

  Ciao triggerhappy,
anche a me succede la stessa cosa ma il messaggio non è bloccante... 
A tuo avviso è possibiel che il rigo F01 dei ricavi possa non coincidere con il Volume di affari F35 in quanto in regime di sospensione IVA in f01 ho i ricevi di competenza dell'esercizio mentre in F35 ho il Volume di affari relativo all'imponibile incassato nel 2010... 
Grazie

----------


## triggerhappy

Sì è come dite voi, in effetti oggi sono riuscito a parlare con un operatore del callcenter che mi ha saputo spiegare (unico tra i tanti con cui ho parlato...) la cosa, lui dice che è sempre stato così però a me è la prima volta che capita pur avendo avuto in passato la stessa situazione di diverse aliquote Iva, e per quello mi preoccupavo...anche perchè poi provavo a convalidare con file-internet la relativa dichiarazione dei redditi e mi dava errore E 27, ma mi ha spiegato che ancora non c'è il modulo di controllo aggiornato, quindi tutto risolto, posso tornare a dormire sonni tranquilli  :Smile: , saluti.

----------


## La matta

> Nuova domanda:
> E' possibile che, per un'attività esente IVA, il costo dell'iva indetraibile su tutti gli acquisti (beni, merce, utenze, materiali di produzione) concorra ad aumentare (20%) il valore di tali costi e conseguentemente richiedere un maggiore sforzo moltipilcatore di congruità (fatturato)?
> Grazie

  Ritengo che l'iva indetraibile da prorata, qualora non sia 100%, diventi un onere diverso di gestione. Quindi non dovrebbe sommarsi ai vari costi, ma diventare una voce a se stante. Che, in teoria, dovrebbe influire ai fini degli studi come voce in F22. O F23, magari. Gradirei conferme anche io  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ritengo che l'iva indetraibile da prorata, qualora non sia 100%, diventi un onere diverso di gestione. Quindi non dovrebbe sommarsi ai vari costi, ma diventare una voce a se stante. Che, in teoria, dovrebbe influire ai fini degli studi come voce in F22. O F23, magari. Gradirei conferme anche io

  Mi sento di non quotarti, e la cosa mi mette qualche dubbio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Anche il mio software li inserisce come onere diverso di gestione, io però preferisco imputarle direttamente ad incremento di costo. Gli oneri diversi finisco in una riga degli sds soggetta a verifica. Preferisco evitare di incrementarla.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ritengo che l'iva indetraibile da prorata, qualora non sia 100%, diventi un onere diverso di gestione. Quindi non dovrebbe sommarsi ai vari costi, ma diventare una voce a se stante. Che, in teoria, dovrebbe influire ai fini degli studi come voce in F22. O F23, magari. Gradirei conferme anche io

  Te lo confermo.  :Wink:    

> Mi sento di non quotarti, e la cosa mi mette qualche dubbio  
> Anche il mio software li inserisce come onere diverso di gestione, io però preferisco imputarle direttamente ad incremento di costo. Gli oneri diversi finisco in una riga degli sds soggetta a verifica. Preferisco evitare di incrementarla.

  Mai contraddire i softwares, sopratutto quando hanno ragione.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ..Mai contraddire i softwares, sopratutto quando hanno ragione.

  Non hai ragione, di più  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Però in alcuni aspetti mi piace ancora confrontarmi col sw, sapendo a priori che lui ha ragione e io torto. Non mi va di assuefarmi mani e piedi a lui, voglio mantenere una coscienza critica  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
PS: in questo caso, l'unico pro-rata che seguo, chiude o a 0% o al massimo 2%. La coscienza critica la applico, ma dove le conseguenze sono modeste!

----------


## santo.orsa

> Te lo confermo.    
> Mai contraddire i softwares, sopratutto quando hanno ragione.

  E qualora l'IVA è indetraibile al 100% è giusto che il suo costo incida alla stregua di un costo, per esempio, di produzione? 
Mi rendo conto che ai fini della deducibilità dal reddito il costo dell'IVA debba connaturarsi al bene o al servizio a cui fa riferimento, ma per lo studio di settore, visti i suoi effetti moltiplicatori, sarebbe forse, quanto meno auspicabile, fare una distinzione tra merce/servizi di produzione e costi accessori come ad esempio si fa per il trasporto, per gli imballaggi, spese per incasso, ecc..

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E qualora l'IVA è indetraibile al 100% è giusto che il suo costo incida alla stregua di un costo, per esempio, di produzione? 
> Mi rendo conto che ai fini della deducibilità dal reddito il costo dell'IVA debba connaturarsi al bene o al servizio a cui fa riferimento, ma per lo studio di settore, visti i suoi effetti moltiplicatori, sarebbe forse, quanto meno auspicabile, fare una distinzione tra merce/servizi di produzione e costi accessori come ad esempio si fa per il trasporto, per gli imballaggi, spese per incasso, ecc..

  
Le è già stato risposto qui

----------

